# Netherby Ship



## JackieQLD-au (May 9, 2009)

I have the passenger list for the ship: Netherby that departed London docks on 1st April 1866.

Aboard were assisted passengers who emigrated to Australia under the Land-order System to help "Set up" Brisbane in Queensland.

Unfortunately the list only states the name and age of the passengers.

I'm trying to find out their occupations or at least where in England they were from.

I'm working on the theory that there would be some information at some Government Department somewhere that would list this information. I'm sure they wouldn't want 400+ carpenters and no blacksmiths for example.

The Netherby was shipwrecked in Australian waters off King Island.
The immigration index states that most of the passengers continued their journey to Brisbane. However, it's been found that not all on the list did in fact continue. Many stayed in Victoria.

Unfortunately there are several John GOLDSWORTHY's that are in VIC and QLD that could be this guy I'm looking for.

I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction as to where to look for more information. All the Netherby websites I've seen are about the shipwreck but no detailed information about the passengers.

Thank you

Jackie


----------



## Talespinner (Jun 8, 2014)

*Searching Passengers on NETHERBY*

Hi,
I am searching for passengers McCubbin or Cubbin who were on the Netherby when it hit the rocks on King Island. 
Any assistance would be great.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Netherby (Mar 21, 2017)

*Netherby passenger descendant Cubbin*

Hello,
You were looking (a long time ago) for descendants of the Cubbin family who were onboard the Netherby, which was wrecked on King Island in 1866.
My descendants were the Cubbin family. My great grandmother was aged 2 when she was onboard the Netherby. Her sister was subsequently born directly after the shipwreck on King Island.
Last year I coordinated the 150th commemoration on King Island. If you need to contact me - please send an email to Ann [email protected]
Thank you
Ann


----------

